# Enabling MoCA on xFinity Modem disabled\killed local Ethernet



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Can some networking experts provide some insight as to why my xfinity modem would disable my local Ethernet network (DHCP, routing, etc) when I enabled MoCA via the modem's web interface (10.0.0.1)

To get things back, I had to do a hard reset on the cable modem which reset the modem to the default settings.

Reason I attempted to enable MoCA was because I just bought a Tivo mini an was going to use MoCA to access the mini rather than Ethernet. More out of curiosity about MoCA than necessity.

After further investigation. The new TiVo bolt that I installed today is flooding my network.

Connect Bolt to local Ethernet network = all devices instantly have problems sending\receiving data
Disconnect Bolt from local Ethernet network = all devices resume sending\receiving data.

EDIT: It appears that problem was because the Bolt needed to get a different IP. I had it connected to a different network (192.168.1.0) and I did not get a new IP when I plugged it into my main home network (10.0.0.0).


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

This happened to me when I had a MoCA client with both Ethernet and MoCA interfaces connected at the same time. Between the Proxy ARP responses from the MoCA bridge (on behalf of the device) and the ARP responses from the device and the layer 2 switch MAC forwarding tables getting confused/flooded, the network became unusable.

If I disconnected the ethernet cable from the MoCA client device and waited a while the network eventually comes back as stuff times out, but it is much quicker to reboot the switches, router, TiVo's, etc.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm wondering if the problem isn't (or wasn't) actually that the BOLT was configured as a MoCA client or bridge and connected via Ethernet to the gateway's Ethernet LAN. Enabling MoCA bridging on the cable gateway would have created two bridges between the Ethernet and MoCA/coax segments and created a network loop, bringing your network to its knees. This symptom is seen frequently.

If the gateway is to be your MoCA bridge and the BOLT is connected to the gateway via Ethernet, MoCA must be disabled on the BOLT.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

last I knew, the moca bridge built into xfinity-branded modems is disabled on every reboot anyway, at least it is on mine. Research showed that apparently the x1 boxes have a bug in them or some such that causes problems with moca, so Comcast has it set in fimware to disable it on reboot.... and then they force a reboot of your modem a couple/few times a week. Was fun to troubleshoot a few days after i re-wired everything only to discover i had to un-do all of my changes in my network layout.

I actually traded in my older-model cable modem (which was otherwise 100% good, in fact much better.... it rebooted like every two months, and re-connected like 5x faster) to get the moca bridge to simplify my network layout. Its Comcastic!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Comcast *has* been known to disable MoCA on the cable gateway; however, I'd have to dig around to find the link, but a number of users have reported that Comcast can "whitelist" the gateway to prevent the MoCA shutdown.

edit: p.s. e.g.


> Last word on that that I've seen, is that Comcast disable it after about three days, due to interference with the X1 TV. If you need it to stay enabled they do have a method of whitelisting so that it stays enabled. Best way to do that would be sign up to Comcast Direct for a one on one with a higher level employee:
> 
> Comcast Direct forum | DSLReports, ISP Information


See also.​


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

lgnad said:


> last I knew, the moca bridge built into xfinity-branded modems is disabled on every reboot anyway, at least it is on mine. Research showed that apparently the x1 boxes have a bug in them or some such that causes problems with moca, so Comcast has it set in fimware to disable it on reboot.... and then they force a reboot of your modem a couple/few times a week. Was fun to troubleshoot a few days after i re-wired everything only to discover i had to un-do all of my changes in my network layout.
> 
> I actually traded in my older-model cable modem (which was otherwise 100% good, in fact much better.... it rebooted like every two months, and re-connected like 5x faster) to get the moca bridge to simplify my network layout. Its Comcastic!


The issue of the Comcast gateway's MoCA being repeatedly disabled is well known. The fix is to contact Comcast support and request that the gateway in question be "whitelisted". This will prevent the repeated disabling of the MoCA.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I can confirm I have a Comcast XB3 and it's been added to a whitelist and the MoCA has remained on since.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Why does anyone use those horrible things? They cost $11/mo now! What a ripoff! I've always used my own modem/router or eMTA/router.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bigg said:


> Why does anyone use those horrible things? They cost $11/mo now! What a ripoff! I've always used my own modem/router or eMTA/router.


I guess it depends on where you live as Comcast plans vary wildly from region to region. My XB3 is wrapped into my total package costs.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess it depends on where you live as Comcast plans vary wildly from region to region. My XB3 is wrapped into my total package costs.


Ah, could be if you have a super duper Triple Play package or something.


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a similar problem. Can anyone chime in on how they fixed it? 
I had to reset my Arris SBG6782-AC and then checked enable in admin, applied Moca, but it tries to reset and then cannot connect to internet. Then have to reset again and not apply Moca otherwise go through reset all again.
Strange thing is, I have an older version of the same model, had Xfinity provision that one, and it has the same problem!
Yet my initial Arris SBG6782-AC worked fine for two years, and an Xfinity tech did get the same modem to work on Wed.
But Tivo had me unplug the power, and then couldn't get internet back, so had to reset again, and since them myself or a new Xfinity experienced tech today could also not get it to enable without always resetting the modem and never did Moca come back.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...arris-motorola-sbg6782-problems.582948/unread

I've given up on re-enabling MoCA on these modems and replaced the Router portion with the Arris nvg468mq Router w/MoCA and putting the SBG6782 Gateway in Bridge Mode.

-KP

Irony much that my thread was moved from this forum and here it is back?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

magicbobNJ said:


> I have a similar problem. Can anyone chime in on how they fixed it?
> I had to reset my Arris SBG6782-AC and then checked enable in admin, applied Moca, but it tries to reset and then cannot connect to internet. Then have to reset again and not apply Moca otherwise go through reset all again.
> Strange thing is, I have an older version of the same model, had Xfinity provision that one, and it has the same problem!
> Yet my initial Arris SBG6782-AC worked fine for two years, and an Xfinity tech did get the same modem to work on Wed.
> But Tivo had me unplug the power, and then couldn't get internet back, so had to reset again, and since them myself or a new Xfinity experienced tech today could also not get it to enable without always resetting the modem and never did Moca come back.


You really should provide more details on your setup, such as what other MoCA nodes are present, how they're connected (via Ethernet and/or MoCA).


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had lengthy discussions with both Comcast and Arris, with each pointing fingers at the other.

Here's my Arris case number if you'd like to contact them, too:

_If you need to contact ARRIS Technical Support, please reference your case number 2104-23947_

-KP


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> You really should provide more details on your setup, such as what other MoCA nodes are present, how they're connected (via Ethernet and/or MoCA).


The thing is, the Moca worked for 2 years up until my modem needed to be reset and the other same modem I have (an older model with the same SBG6782 number) also resets the modem when moca is applied so to me it seems it must be the modem or a combo of the modem and one of my devices.
Xfinity's rental modem was tried, and it applies moca successfully! So I would think it is NOT my equipment or devices.
The only moca device I have is my Tivo mini (slave) and the Tivo Roamio is the master, connected via ethernet. All other devices are ethernet accept my cell phone or tablet which accesses the wifi. I have several Arris case numbers, they have no idea why it is started doing this after the reset.


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...arris-motorola-sbg6782-problems.582948/unread
> 
> I've given up on re-enabling MoCA on these modems and replaced the Router portion with the Arris nvg468mq Router w/MoCA and putting the SBG6782 Gateway in Bridge Mode.
> 
> ...


Hi - Did moca work successfully for a fair time, as it did for me, for two years until the modem was reset last week?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

magicbobNJ said:


> The only moca device I have is my Tivo mini (slave) and the Tivo Roamio is the master, connected via ethernet.


And the Roamio is networked via Ethernet-only? (i.e. MoCA is not enabled on the Roamio)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

magicbobNJ said:


> Xfinity's rental modem was tried, and it applies moca successfully! So I would think it is NOT my equipment or devices.


Good point of comparison.


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> And the Roamio is networked via Ethernet-only? (i.e. MoCA is not enabled on the Roamio)


Yes, Roamio on only ethernet. And remember, this same modem's moca connection worked fine for over 2 years. Only when the modem was reset did the issue start where applying mova in the modem's admin causes the modem to reset and fail to get internet- all lights flash forever, must reset to get internet back. If I apply moca in the admin, this happens all over again. And exact same issue on the same model second modem I own, if I swap it and have Xfinity provision the alternate modem. But works fine on Xfinity's rental modem.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

magicbobNJ said:


> Hi - Did moca work successfully for a fair time, as it did for me, for two years until the modem was reset last week?


Yes.

There's very little reason to use this modem except for the integrated MoCA (and AC WiFi).

I've been utilizing this modem since they were brand new on the shelf at MicroCenter.

Just fixed the 9th one of these that suffered this fate all on Wednesday last week.

I'm nearly positive that Comcast 'pushed' new firmware to the 6782's that caused this.

-KP


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Yes.
> 
> There's very little reason to use this modem except for the integrated MoCA (and AC WiFi).
> 
> ...


Did moca work fine, and does it still? Strange, my modem also started with this issue last week. If you got your moca to work again, how did you do it?

Note: On Wed May 5 an Xfinity tech was able to get moca enabled again, but I lose this ability when I had to reset. Does this tell you anything?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not a single one of the 9 gateways I've got currently deployed, nor any of the 6 or so I'm personally in possession of, survive re-enabling MoCA for more than a few moments.

They've all clearly had new Firmware 'pushed' to them as they all now have new passwords as well as new Password Prompts.

My solution was to put the 6782's in to 'bridge mode' and use MoCA on a different device.

I'm super pissed at Comcast.

-KP


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Not a single one of the 9 gateways I've got currently deployed, nor any of the 6 or so I'm personally in possession of, survive re-enabling MoCA for more than a few moments.
> 
> They've all clearly had new Firmware 'pushed' to them as they all now have new passwords as well as new Password Prompts.
> 
> ...


Is your new password prompt now asking for the key on the bottom of your modem?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes.

At first it was a _different_ password prompt that forced a Password Change at first login. Then it started asking for the WiFi Key instead. Both of those were new prompts to this device.

What Comcast Market are you in? New Jersey?

There's a possibility this can be corrected going forward, but it's likely quite a while down the road and this is _just about_ to be an old modem...

-KP


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Yes.
> 
> At first it was a _different_ password prompt that forced a Password Change at first login. Then it started asking for the WiFi Key instead. Both of those were new prompts to this device.
> 
> ...


Until recently, I hadn't had a need to login to admin, so I didn't recall that the request to change the password on login was new. Is that what you are saying was the first change before the key password request?
Yes, in New Jersey. Why do you ask?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

magicbobNJ said:


> Yes, in New Jersey. Why do you ask


There's at least one user in the Chicago market who has reported that her 6782 is still operating as before, but now I'm remembering she moved from Comcast.

I'm in Houston and was wondering if this was nationwide or being 'rolled out' in stages...

-KP


----------



## magicbobNJ (Jul 30, 2019)

I asked the latest Xfinity tech if he would run an internet line under my floor (basement ceiling) following the path of the moca coax cable without charging me, because it was obvious some Xfinity update caused a bug not allowing the 6782's to apply moca any longer. He agreed and of course now all is OK with my mini. But he didn't even want to try applying moca again .

Have you had any luck in gettiing moca back on any of your many 6782's?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

magicbobNJ said:


> I asked the latest Xfinity tech if he would run an internet line under my floor (basement ceiling) following the path of the moca coax cable without charging me, because it was obvious some Xfinity update caused a bug not allowing the 6782's to apply moca any longer. He agreed and of course now all is OK with my mini. But he didn't even want to try applying moca again .
> 
> Have you had any luck in gettiing moca back on any of your many 6782's?


Nice side benefit of a dedicated modem line... you're now ready for DOCSIS 3.1+.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

magicbobNJ said:


> Have you had any luck in gettiing moca back on any of your many 6782's?


No.

As I'd said, I had about 10 of these deployed that this happened to and it took up all my time getting them back online.

Every one I _did_ try to re-enable MoCA on did a triple reboot that took about 12 minutes to complete. My attention span is _way _too short for much of that...

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Yikes! I've been battling this same problem for weeks now. Arris says Comcast is responsible for the firmware and Comcast says they can't push firmware to customer-owned equipment. There is are posts on the Xfinity forum that establish that this finger-pointing has been going on for years. One of the posts has links to Arris and Comcast statements that directly contradict each other. The Arris statement makes sense; it basically says that Comcast wants to and needs to control firmware for any devices connected to their coax wires. It seems that Arris is responsible for writing and testing the firmware and Comcast then verifies no issues on their system, before pushing it to customers.
Now that I've seen this thread and understand the others are having the save problem, it seems very likely that Comcast pushed faulty firmware to these SBG6782-AC boxes in late-April/early-May timeframe.
I will next try posting my entire Arris chat transcript in a second post, but it might be too long. If it works, there will be a link to the Arris statement referenced above, concerning ISP's being responsible for pushing firmware. 
Thanks to everyone who posted above! I hope Comcast takes ownership and resolves this matter.


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Chat Started: Friday, April 30, 2021, 05:07:15 (+0530)

Chat Origin: Consumer Button

Agent Ragul K

( 19s ) Ragul K: Hi, Welcome to ARRIS Consumer Support. I'd be happy to assist you today.
Would you please confirm your product's model number?
( 2m 20s ) Steve: ( 16s ) Alwin R: Hi, Welcome to ARRIS Consumer Support. I'd be happy to assist you today.
Would you please confirm your product's model number?
( 33s ) Steve: FROM YESTERDAY:If you need to contact ARRIS Technical Support, please reference your case number 2104-21993.

Thank you,
ARRIS Technical Support Team
( 56s ) Alwin R: Hi Steve, thank you for the case number .
( 1m 8s ) Alwin R: Please give me a minute to check on the case.
( 2m 2s ) Steve: My gateway seems to have a hardware problem with MoCa, but before replacing it I want to be sure I'm not mistaken.
( 4m 23s ) Alwin R: I apologize for the inconvenience caused, Steve.
( 5m 14s ) Alwin R: I understand whenever you enable the MoCA settings, the internet is not working.
( 5m 27s ) Steve: After a couple of "hard resets" yesterday, the gateway started working again. But when I enabled MoCa again, it went into the same failure mode that I saw before. The top 3 lights below the power light would cycle through flashing sequences, but the wireless light would never come on.
( 5m 34s ) Alwin R: I'll be happy to assist you, Steve.
( 6m 9s ) Steve: Went through the reset again and it's working now, but without MoCa enabled
( 6m 31s ) Alwin R: Could you please help me with the Firmware version of the modem?
( 6m 47s ) Steve: Need the MoCa for another part of the house
( 6m 57s ) Steve: yes, just a moment
( 9m 45s ) Steve: D30GW-EAGLE-1.5.4.0-GA-10-NOSH
( 10m 51s ) Alwin R: Thank you Steve. Please give me a minute to check on this issue.
( 14m 9s ) Alwin R: Are we still connected, Steve?
( 17m 23s ) Alwin R: I see the chat has been idle for over 2 minutes, I am just wondering if we are still connected?
( 18m 33s ) Steve: I lost my configuration when I
( 18m 46s ) Alwin R: This chat has been idle for five minutes. For quality purposes I need to disconnect the chat. If you need further assistance with Cable Modems & Wi-Fi Modems, please get in to www.arris.com/selfhelp or contact us back. Have a nice day. Thanks for contacting ARRIS!
( 3m 54s ) Steve: Last agent (not in transcript above) told me to get firmware "push" from Comcast. Comcast says they can't update firmware on customer owned equipment
( 4m 12s ) Ragul K: Okay Steve.
( 4m 29s ) Ragul K: So your issue with MoCa is not solved yet?
( 4m 53s ) Steve: No, the MoCA seemed to kill the device
( 5m 42s ) Steve: I had to reset to factory defaults to get the gateway to complete boot-up
( 6m 2s ) Steve: Then it worked until I enabled MoCA
( 6m 31s ) Ragul K: So other than MoCA, do you face any issues with the device?
( 6m 50s ) Steve: Not that I can tell
( 7m 1s ) Ragul K: Okay Steve.
( 7m 6s ) Steve: it's been running for a day
( 7m 26s ) Ragul K: So when you enable MoCA, your facing some issues.
( 7m 34s ) Steve: yes
( 8m 16s ) Steve: wifi lights go out and Comcast can't see the modem
( 8m 47s ) Ragul K: This happened even after the reset, Am I right?
( 9m 2s ) Steve: both before and after
( 9m 24s ) Steve: only way to get it to work again is hard reset
( 9m 58s ) Ragul K: Okay Steve. Thank you for the details.
( 10m 7s ) Steve: Wondering if this is a known failure mode
( 10m 43s ) Ragul K: Do you have the case number of previous cases?
( 11m 10s ) Steve: our case number 2104-21993
( 11m 54s ) Ragul K: Thank you steve. Please give me 2 minutes, I will go through the case once.
( 12m 4s ) Steve: cool
( 16m 15s ) Steve: If I just need to replace the gateway, I can do that, but I'm concerned about getting another Arris because the last rep said Comcast "push" is the only way to update the firmware, but Comcast says they can't update customer-owned equipment. They say it has to come from the manufacturer.
( 16m 27s ) Ragul K: I'm really sorry for the inconveniences caused.
( 17m 29s ) Ragul K: But the firmware update really does come from service providers and not manufactures. This is applicable to all the manufacturers.
( 18m 10s ) Ragul K: I'm checking on this issue with my supervisor.
( 19m 12s ) Steve: The guy at Comcast seemed pretty experienced and pretty certain that it is not possible for them to upgrade the firmware if it's not their box
( 19m 56s ) Ragul K: Okay Steve.
( 21m 2s ) Steve: So that leaves me wondering how any of your Comcast retail customers get firmware updates...?
( 22m 17s ) Ragul K: I think this is particular to Comcast alone. Even if customers buy other manufacturers product, they will not provide the firmware update.
( 23m 19s ) Ragul K: From when have you been facing this issue? Is this the first time that your using the MoCA feature?
( 23m 56s ) Steve: MoCA was working for at lease about 3 years
( 24m 11s ) Steve: Until yesterday
( 24m 26s ) Ragul K: Okay Steve.
( 25m 50s ) Ragul K: You can try one of the solution, Please ask comcast to remove the MAC address from their system to de-activate the device and then again re-register your router.
( 26m 22s ) Steve: I'd like to better understand this Comcast firmware problem. Can you point me to any documentation?
( 26m 44s ) Ragul K: Sure Steve, I will send you a link on how the firmware update works.
( 26m 49s ) Ragul K: http://arris.force.com/consumers/articles/General_FAQs/Upgrading-Firmware-on-Cable-Modems-Gateways
( 27m 58s ) Steve: Thanks! Okay, I'll go back to Comcast.
( 28m 9s ) Ragul K: 2104-23432, this is the updated case number of this chat.
( 28m 27s ) Ragul K: Please do reach us out after comcast's reply.
( 28m 41s ) Steve: Will do. Thanks!
( 28m 45s ) Ragul K: Your Welcome! Have a great evening and Stay safe!
( 28m 58s ) Steve: Likewise Ragul!
( 29m 1s ) Ragul K: Thank you for contacting ARRIS Consumer Support. If you have opted in to receive surveys from ARRIS, an email to access the survey will be sent to you in the next few days. It should take no more than 5 minutes to complete the survey and your responses will help us improve our support.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish you hadn't just made me relive that...

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry KP!
...But now that I've already ruined your day...
You stated earlier, _My solution was to put the 6782's in to 'bridge mode' and use MoCA on a different device._
Would you mind sharing which device you use now for MoCA? I feel that Comcast should fix this, but I don't want to die on that hill. If there is a known way to throw a bit of $$ and time at this to get MoCA back, I'd probably enjoy that more than fighting with Comcast. Comcast Evil runs deep and they make me insane.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a 'fresh' batch of NVG468MQ (Arris Frontier MoCA Routers) that I never intended to try to use as an actual router.

But, it turns out, they seem to do a fine job and actually have some usable features.

And they're turning out to be plenty stable and the A/C WiFi works pretty OK.

$25 shipped from Ebay?

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Does that come with a serving of tech support KP?
If so, count me in! 
Seriously though, I looked on eBay and didn't see any from a seller in Houston. Are you selling?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I bought from here:

Arris Frontier NVG468MQ Ethernet Voice Gateway 802.11ac Wi-Fi - NO POWER SUPPLY | eBay

Just got another order of 4, but 1 is already going to be deployed tomorrow and I was intending on keeping the others for going forward.

Mostly all you need to do for the 6782 is disable the Firewall, turn off the WiFi and activate Bridge Mode. Reboot it and connect the NVG468MQ.

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

WARNING-- KP don't read this, as it may cause further PTSD

I am stubborn, so I tried contacting Comcast again. Three weeks ago I had asked Level 3 Tech Support to escalate the issue of Comcast and Arris giving directly contradictory information regarding who controls (pushes) firmware to Comcast-approved customer-own modems. They created ticket #CR965067994 and said they would get back to me. Since I never heard back, I called again today. After 56 minutes with a technician, "Alberto" mumbling and claiming to be researching the problem, he finally said, "Comcast does not push firmware to customer-owned modems. I will put my supervisor Rudolfo on the phone and he will confirm this." Within 20 seconds after Rudolfo got on the line, the line went silent...

Such fun!


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> I bought from here:
> 
> Arris Frontier NVG468MQ Ethernet Voice Gateway 802.11ac Wi-Fi - NO POWER SUPPLY | eBay
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir! I just ordered one.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Your modem is otherwise 'stable' other than MoCA, right?

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Your modem is otherwise 'stable' other than MoCA, right?
> 
> -KP


Well, I think so... but there was some weirdness and loss of internet yesterday _exactly _when I was on the phone with Comcast. I was trying to access the URL for this thread in fact, so that I could have the tech read it and see that I'm not the only user with this problem. Although I never asked for or authorized it, I think Comcast reset the modem. I was finally able to get back to normal by rebooting the modem (unplug/plug power) and it's been fine since then.
Oddly, the Event Log on the 6782 shows errors to be an hour or two prior to my Comcast call. It makes me wonder where the modem is getting its time reference. I was on the phone with Comcast Level 3 Support from about 18:30-19:30 on May 25. I'll try posting the screen shot of the log below.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Damn these forums! Now Im worried. My rented Comcast gateway has been stable using moca and internet (ethernet as well). Is there going to be some update I need to worry about? It seems like this isnt happening to a lot of folks but then again not a lot of folks are using Tivo with moca on Comcast.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The last part of this thread is about a specific model of a customer owned modem.

If you're paying Comcast's rental fee, this won't apply to you. 

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Yo KP! Were your ears burning? Earlier today I tried to force a Comcast technician to read your earlier posts on this site and on the Comcast Community Forum. He REALLY didn't want to. Instead, he wanted to insist that Comcast has NOTHING to do with firmware for customer-owned modems. He eventually copped to "We're only the messenger, we don't write the firmware." 
That's clearly the official Comcast line, as I've heard it from many Comcast reps over the past month. 
As he was outside running a new coax line from the pole (which obviously will not do anything to address the disabling effect of the recent Comcast firmware push on SBG6728-AC boxes running moCA), I got a call from Comcast surveying me about my previous survey responses (FFS.) I asked her to have Tom Karnishak call me. He is Comcast Executive VP of Customer Experience. He sent me an email a few days ago asking me to fill out a survey, so I figure we are BFF's and I expect to hear from him any minute...


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

I recently found that my Roamio was creating ethernet segment loops because it was looping internally with MoCA and Ethernet, even though it was only configured to use MoCA, but the Ethernet was still physically also connected. I disconnected the Ethernet cable from the TiVo, and all is well. 

Since Roamio is only 100Mbps Ethernet, but MoCA2.0 is up to 1.2Gbps, I ‘m sticking with MoCA.

But this is a recent change with Roamio (or at least recently noticed after replacing my previous 15yr old main 24 port switch).

I’m running with a simple MoCA 2.0 bridge (ECB) as master entry to my network (via 24 port switch). The point being, YMMV if using Service Provider Gateway w/MoCA… In theory, the MoCA enabled Gateway/modem should be performing the same function as my ECB, (i.e, it should just be adding another Networking Interface to the same network.)

Anyway, the moral of the story (That I’ve confirmed in my set-up), is that if adding another MoCA enabled device (like TiVo) to the same network, you should be sure that the device’s Ethernet is disconnected to 100% assure no loops.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bguzik said:


> the moral of the story (That I've confirmed in my set-up), is that if adding another MoCA enabled device (like TiVo) to the same network, you should be sure that the device's Ethernet is disconnected to 100% assure no loops.


Well, a Roamio Plus/Pro's Ethernet port *can* be connected when configured as a MoCA client, just not to any device offering another network path back to the main MoCA/Ethernet bridge. (see here)



bguzik said:


> my Roamio was...looping internally with MoCA and Ethernet, even though it was only configured to use MoCA, but the Ethernet was still physically also connected. ...
> Since Roamio is only 100Mbps Ethernet


If you have it configured as a MoCA client, you must have a Roamio Plus or Pro ... both of which are equipped with Gigabit Ethernet network ports, and whose MoCA hardware is MoCA 1.1, limited to around 150 Mbps, even if linked to a MoCA 2.0 bridge. (The basic Roamio and Roamio OTA lack any MoCA capability and have just Fast Ethernet ports.)



bguzik said:


> MoCA2.0 is up to 1.2Gbps


A single MoCA 2.x channel shares 400 Mbps effective throughput, but with a 25% bump in a "TURBO" 2-node-only setup; so, a standard MoCA 2.0 link, utilizing a single channel, is capable of up to 400 or 500 Mbps, and a bonded (2-channel) MoCA 2.0 link 800 or 1000 Mbps. MoCA 2.5, capable of bonding up to 5 channels, can support up to 2000 or 2500 Mbps shared throughput. Critically, though, the MoCA link rate between two MoCA nodes is determined by the highest spec supported by *both* nodes, so a MoCA 1.1 and MoCA 2.5 pair would be limited to MoCA 1.1 throughput.

As for TiVo gear... 4-tuner Premieres, 6-tuner Roamios and all pre-VOX Minis support MoCA 1.1; the TiVo Bridge (rebranded Actiontec ECB6000), all MoCA-capable BOLT and EDGE DVRs (i.e. all but the OTA-only models), and VOX/LUX Minis have standard MoCA 2.0 hardware, while the TiVo Bridge Plus (a rebranded Actiontec ECB6200) is the lone TiVo device sporting bonded MoCA 2.0. No "TiVo" device, at present, includes built-in MoCA 2.5 support.

6-tuner Roamios (Plus/Pro), all BOLT and EDGE models, plus VOX/LUX Minis are GigE-capable.


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

I am still trying to influence Comcast to:

1) Identify this as a known technical issue affecting many (if not all) customers with SBG6782-AC who have the MoCA feature enabled on the gateway.

2) Pursue a solution in conjunction with Arris.

3) Make this known to Comcast front-line reps so that they can tell customers.

4) Improve the "customer experience" by communicating the fact that Comcast periodically deploys (pushes) firmware and its own boot files to customer-owned modems and gateways. [The firmware is written and tested for functionality by the modem/gateway manufacturer (Arris in this case.) The ISP (Comcast in this case) further tests the firmware for reliability or their network. The ISP also writes and deploys the boot files.]

Today I spoke with Jason (Comcast employee 1191302) and he said he would escalate on two paths: Technical (items 1 and 2) and Customer Experience (items 3 and 4.)

Jason said he is with Level 3 Technical Support. He is the first Comcast rep who has accurately described the process to me without first claiming that Comcast has "nothing to do with updating customer-owned boxes." He confirmed that the process works as described in #4, above. He confirmed that what Arris told me is accurate. Just now I told Mark, the field technician addressing line problems outside my house about this issue and he also confirmed Comcast's role in pushing updates. *I appreciate their knowledge and honesty.*

Based on my discussions with both of them, the piece of the process that is missing is the acceptance and escalation of customer-reported issues. Rather than documenting and escalating the problems so that Arris and Comcast engineers become aware and can address the "known problem", the tickets are being closed without even informing the customer. [At least that's what happened in my case. On 5/28/21 Natalie (#5052) opened ticket #968727884. Yesterday, 6/29/21 I learned from Ven (#1131077) that the ticket had been closed on 6/1/21, with the notation: _Customer must contact the manufacturer. _

The problem is never being escalated to the engineers.


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

I just got this response from an Xfinity rep on their Community Forum:

*ComcastAldrik*

Official Employee

Hello @steve_ba06102, thank you for reaching out to us on our community forums. We do provide firmware updates sent by manufacturers when they provide us the update, there are some manufacturers that do not send us the firmware updates.

Per our Comcast Agreement for Residential services

Comcast Agreement for Residential Services

*CUSTOMER EQUIPMENT AND INSIDE WIRING*

*a. You may use your own Customer Equipment*

"Customer Equipment" means software, hardware, or services used in connection with the Services that we (or our agents) do not provide or lease. Customer Equipment also includes certain equipment that you purchase from us (or our agents) under an express sale agreement. Customer Equipment does not include Xfinity Equipment for which you have paid an Unreturned Equipment Fee (as defined in Section 7(b) below).

You agree that we (or our agents) may access your Customer Equipment in order to configure, maintain, inspect, or upgrade it, set up Services, or install or download software. For example, we may send software, downloads, or updates remotely to modems, gateways, routers, and digital interactive televisions with CableCARDs. These updates may change, add, or remove features or functionality of your Customer Equipment or the Services.

You represent and warrant that you own your Customer Equipment or have obtained the authority to give us access to your Customer Equipment. If you do not own your Customer Equipment, you agree to supply the owner's name, address, and phone number, and evidence that the owner has approved our access, upon request.

*b. You are solely responsible for your Customer Equipment*

We may certify certain Customer Equipment or recommend particular configurations. Any other Customer Equipment or configuration may not meet our minimum technical or other specifications (a "*Non-Recommended Configuration*"). We reserve the right to deny support for the Services, or terminate the Services, if you use a Non-Recommended Configuration. WE AND THE RELEASED ENTITIES (AS DEFINED IN SECTION 10 BELOW) MAKE NO REPRESENTATIONS OR WARRANTIES ABOUT NON-RECOMMENDED CONFIGURATIONS, WHICH COULD CAUSE CUSTOMER EQUIPMENT TO FAIL OR OTHERWISE CAUSE DAMAGE. WE AND THE RELEASED ENTITIES ARE NOT LIABLE FOR SUCH FAILURE OR DAMAGE.

*c. You are solely responsible for Inside Wiring*

Wiring inside the Premises, including additional cable wiring, telephone wiring, and outlets, is "*Inside Wiring*." Inside Wiring must not interfere with the Services or the normal operations of our cable network. Upon your request, we can install, repair, or maintain Inside Wiring. If we perform this work, we will charge you for that service. Regardless of who installed it, the Inside Wiring is your property, or the property of whomever owns the Premises. If you do not own the Premises, contact your landlord or building manager about the installation, repair, or maintenance of Inside Wiring. We have no responsibility for the operation, support, maintenance, or repair of Inside Wiring, except as set forth below.

Per our Using approved third-party equipment for xfinity internet and xfinity voice Using Approved Third-Party Equipment for Xfinity Internet and Xfinity Voice - Xfinity Support

*What are my responsibilities when buying and using my own equipment with Xfinity service?*
You're responsible for making sure your retail device is secure and certified, that it supports your Xfinity Internet service speed, and for upgrading your equipment when we increase speeds. Visit https://comca.st/3yjIdbw for compatibility. We recommend that you stay aware of new developments in technology to better understand when replacing your retail device may be necessary.

You'll be responsible for troubleshooting device-related issues using the manufacturer's user manual if we've confirmed that your Xfinity Internet or Voice service is functioning properly. You'll also be responsible for configuring your wireless network's security settings, if applicable


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Well, a Roamio Plus/Pro's Ethernet port *can* be connected when configured as a MoCA client, just not to any device offering another network path back to the main MoCA/Ethernet bridge. (see here)
> 
> If you have it configured as a MoCA client, you must have a Roamio Plus or Pro ... both of which are equipped with Gigabit Ethernet network ports, and whose MoCA hardware is MoCA 1.1, limited to around 150 Mbps, even if linked to a MoCA 2.0 bridge. (The basic Roamio and Roamio OTA lack any MoCA capability and have just Fast Ethernet ports.)
> 
> ...


Yep, all 100% correct.... (I had forgotten that we moved a Premiere XL4 from that location, replaced by the Roamio Pro... Because the old switch was auto-disabling the port, I never noticed the loop-back. New 24 port switch doesn't auto-disable, hence the "New" loop-back.

I will likely change the interface on the Roamio Pro back to Ethernet at some point, but am in no hurry since I don't do TiVo transfers anymore (HDHomeRun w/Plex is easier for stuff I want save/edit/keep).

Our 1st TiVo was a Series 1 purchased 10/30/1999. Pretty sure our last TiVo is the Roamio Pro... Mostly now the TiVos are just STB for Live TV... If I'm timeshifting a show these days, it is usually streaming from my Plex server or from online (Netflix, Amazon, etc).

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------

